# Air Pirates: Episode 1: The Revenge of The Air Pirates: The IC thread.



## WarlockLord (Aug 14, 2007)

And so, it begins.  Rogue's Gallery
Players:
Drerek as Tetenet, Aerenal Elf Necromancer
Pyrex as Athelstan, Human cleric of Vol
Voda Vosa as Vasintze the Warlock
Blackrat as Gipp Firebread the Gnome Ninja
EvolutionKB as Thirian, the Evil Scion of House Lyrandar
DrZombie as Galathon, the Half-Ogre Psychic Warrior
Gyojin as Marius the Orc Diviner
Zoycitenega as Caden the Halfling Warmage
Pathfinderg1 as May the Kineticist
Bloodweaver1 as a changeling swashbuckler/thief
Shayuri as Ariel, an upcoming air/weather cleric


_The Air Pirates had finally been captured.  The guards led our heroes, in a long chain reminscient of slavery, through the streets to the local jail.  The pirates took one sad look at their airship, the _Ragnarok,_ before the guards led them before a cheering crowd.  The crowd began to throw tomatoes and rotten eggs at our heroes.  After the triumphal parade, the guards threw the crew, familiars, zombies, equipment and all, into a dank dungeon.  "You'll not escape now!" laughed a red-bearded guard.  "King Kaius has created these anti-magic cells just for theives like you.  You can even keep your pitiful possessions...you won't be getting out any time soon._

[sblock=posting guidelines]
Post at least once a day.  Please put character status in the headers (such as Joe Blow, Master DM, HP 1000, AC 99, PP 600).

Also, could everyone make an initiative roll before time? It makes things easier.

Please use invisiblecastle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 14, 2007)

*Athelstan, 36/36hp, AC 15*

Initiative:  15

More than a little suprised not to have been stripped of his gear before being thrown into the cell, Athelstan begins looking around the cell; pondering how to escape.

"Right.  Well I'm not for waitin' around to be hanged when our ship's just a few hundred yards away."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 14, 2007)

May, elan psion, HP 24/24, PP 38 of 39 
OOC: [sblock] 1 PP expended already, for Repletion special ability- unless unable to do so, she uses this first thing every day, and would have used it before capture; Initiative 13 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1208590)[/sblock]

IC: May had struggled along as the rather odd-looking procession of pirates made their way through the streets- while her small size allowed her to use some of her larger compatriots as impromptu cover from the worst of the thrown produce, the sheer weight of the chains was irksome, and the public embarrassment was worse.  Once they were dumped in the cell, she looked briefly around the room, her eyes wide and even more crazy-looking than usual- she had the frenzied look of a trapped rabbit, at least for a few moments.

That didn't last long, though, and some semblance of reason returned to her features after a little while- they were trapped, but in no obvious immediate danger.  She knew that Gipp would have better luck examining the physical details of their prison, and Galathon could handle the task testing the strength of the door than contained them, so she decided to assess their situation in her own way.  While the guard had taunted them with 'antimagic cells', there were a number of ways such an obstacle might be created- perhaps she might help to determine just how much trouble they were in.  She sat down in one corner of the cell (the least dirty corner, by coincidence) and focused her mind on the task at hand.  Her first test was the simplest- an attempt to retrieve something from her magic haversack, which she expected would simply not work.  Then she moved on to other matters, using her mental abilities to test the depths of their predicament.

OOC2: [sblock]She will try whatever means seem appropriate to see if 'anti-magic' includes 'anti-psionic' as well.  I'm just assuming it does, and that nothing she tries will work- escaping can't be that easy.  Once she has run out of ideas, which shouldn't take long, she will take advantage of their 'peace and quiet' to Take 10 on a Concentration check to attain her psionic focus- that should work, and taking 10 gets her the 20 total required to succeed, as well as a few minutes of time[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 14, 2007)

_*Caden:*  Halfling Warmage;  HP  28; AC  23(tch 16, ff 18);  Spells:  6/7/5(DC 14+lvl)._

Initiative:  7

Caden is currently swearing up a very colorful storm as she lays out her possessions in a corner, from most useful in a break-out to least useful in a break-out.    After finishing with her things, she looks to her companions - I agree with Athelstan;  what have you lot got that might be useful?

Among the most useful in her pile are 5 flasks of alchemist's fire, 2 flash pellets, a light shield, and 2 anti-toxins.

[sblock=OOC]Would I have my alchemy kit with me?  I kinda doubt it, but it would be useful [insert puppy-eyes here][/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tenentet Elf Necromancer 3/Master Specialist 2, AC 14, HP 19*

Tenentet ignores the mob assembled to jeer them.  Most of them would be dead in a few decades while the elf planned his escape, assuming it took that long.  The fools had left his undead minions with him.  Another mistake.  

OOC:  Initiative (1d20+4=16)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]0—Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light, Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue, Touch of Fatigue
1—Detect Undead, Backbiter, Mage Armor, Chill Touch, Cause Fear, Reaving Aura, Grease
2—Command Undead, False Life, Ghoul Touch, Sprectral Hand, Escalating Enfeeblement, Blindness/Deafness
3—Ray of Exhaustion, Vampiric Touch, Prickling Torment, Haste[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 15, 2007)

*Marius, Orc Diviner, 27/27 HP, AC: 10*

Initiative: 2

Marius ran his fingers through his facial hair, removing a red colored goop. "Stupid...barbaric...got me in the face..."  Marius mumbled. "And whoever decided to let us keep our things with us is even more stupid! I may not be able to cast my spells in this anti magic, but it doesn't stop anyone from using nonmagical methods of escape!" Marius walked over toward one of the walls, brushed away some of the dirt with his foot and sat down. He pulled his backpack off his back and began searching through it. He pulled out a flask of acid, pulled off the stopper and sniffed it. "Seems to still be potent..."  Marius muttered quietly. He put it back and pulled out a piece of chalk. He looked at it for a few seconds, shook his head, and dropped it into his pack. He looked up at Scrap, his bat familiar, hanging on the ceiling, but doubted he would help any. Their magical link had been cut off ever since they were in this cell. Marius sighed and returned to looking through his pack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2007)

Strangely, the warlock remained calm as the tomatoes and the eggs flew over his head. But he returned to normal, after been pushed into the cell
"I'll blow your heads off you pathetic dogs!" Vasintze barked at the guards. Violently, he turned and looked for his mace among the pile of equipment, having found it, he aimed at the door with it, and an aura of reddish energies start surrounding the pirate and his mace. But when all expected a blast, there was nothing. The energy subsides, and Vasintze calmed down. he lowers his weapon "Let's try something more clever first shall we?" he ask apparently to himself. Easy, he collect all his equipment, with a tranquility look in his face
Like nothing have happened, he sat down next to May. Vasintze started relying in her ideas since he met her. 
"Any thoughts?" he asks, hitting his head with his finger.

OOC: Initiative 3 +4 = 7
HP: 30 Ac: 21


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

A moment later, Ariel is flung in with a loud, "Whooooop....UHF!"

She lies face down on the cold stone floor for a moment, her long blonde hair splayed around her head like some bizarre human dandelion blossom. Then she props herself up on her elbows and irritably blows her bangs out of her face, a scowl on her cherubic face.

"That could have gone better."

The priestess sits up and adjusts the shoulders of the loose fitting, semi-translucent aquamarine and white gown she wore where they were threatening to slide off. Oddly, for a priestess, she'd never really given a straight answer about what god she served...normally just saying 'the wind,' or 'the free breeze.' But her powers over air were invaluable to a crew that made a living suspended hundreds or thousands of feet above the ground. And she wasn't nearly as morally picky as a priest of Balinor. And it didn't hurt that, even bruised and muddied, she was pretty to look at.

With a grunt of effort, she hauls herself to her feet and looks around.

"Haven't one of you managed to escape yet? I thought you were pirates."

Init: 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1208815
AC (assuming no magic working): 13
HP 34


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 15, 2007)

Scowling darkly, Caden glares at Ariel.  Us?  Are ye sayin yer not?  Shall we leave ye here, then, when we break out?  Growling a bit about lazy pretty-girls, Caden goes back to sorting.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Cole Braddock   AC: 21   HP: 29*

Initiative: 18

The large and extremely ugly half orc growls with sinister bloodlust at the crowd as she is paraded through square in chains. She curses in loud, twisted tongues with spittle flying through the air at those who dare to get close to her. Small children run in shrieking horror as she roars in rage and rattles her chains when she is shoved past them. 

As the guards force her through the square and into the dungeon she cannot help feel a small smile cross her face. After being thrown into the cell she turns and roars her defiance in Orcish curses to the guards. As the guards make their way back down the hall she turns to face her friends with an innocent look. In mere seconds her hideous orc form morphs into an exact replica of the red bearded guard who just placed them all in the cell. In a matching tone with his hands on his hips he says to the group, “Ba-dirrrrrr, these anti magic cells will hold you! We are city built on inbreeding and to prove we will lock you all up with all your gear… ba-drrrrr!” He gives a hearty laugh as he drops the guards disguise and morphs into that of an average human male. “Man what an idiot!” He says to he cell mates. 

“So, Gipp how quick you think you pick this lock? Last time it took you almost a whole minute.”


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> . Easy, he collect all his equipment, with a tranquility look in his face
> Like nothing have happened, he sat down next to May. Vasintze started relying in her ideas since he met her.
> "Any thoughts?" he asks, hitting his head with his finger.




For a moment, the tiny young woman stayed motionless and unresponsive, as if perhaps she had not heard.  Then her eyelids fluttered open, and she glanced around the room, taking in a glimpse of each of her shipmates as they reacted (or prepared to).  She reached out one pale hand, pointing towards the door, and mouthed the word "Boom"- when nothing actually happened, she made a brief pout of disappointment, then turned to the warlock sitting beside her.  "I can't really believe that they just dumped the whole lot of us in here, with all our gear and everything.  Either they don't really intend to keep us here for long, or they don't understand just how creative people like us can be.  I wager we don't have long to wait before we get an opportunity- either someone is going to come in and make us an offer we can't refuse, or some of their guards are going to get a really horrible surprise.  Either way, the captain will be back at the helm, and we'll be out marauding soon.  And I don't intend to forget this town, or those annoying guards..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2007)

*Thirian Hp 40/40, AC 20*

Init:  4 

Thirian held his chin high, and his eyes slowly scanned the crowd of commoners.  He looked for others of his house, people that may recognize him, and tell the remainder of his family he was finally captured.  _Not for long.  No cells can hold us._  A tomato struck him in the side of the face.  As the juices dripped of his finely scuplted face, he turned and glared at the thrower.  It was a child...a half-elf...his gaze narrowed and the child clung to his mother's leg.

When Thirian was tossed into his cell, Thirian swore to himself, _Antimagic, that could pose a small problem._Knowing he lacked the skills of his own to pick locks, and lacked any equipment to escape such a predicament, Thirian pulled out a sunrod, letting it light the dungeon.  He gave his surroundings a quick look before he searched the corners for any hidden tunnels or equipment.  Once he was sure the guards were gone he said, "I'll have to give the guards a fine beating for taking our ship and tossing us down here.  They'll be sorry they left all our weapons on us."

"Yes May they probably have plans for us, torture us in the town square or something.  That will not happen, be ready for them to come back for us."   Thirian begins to slowly swing his flail in a figure eight around him, a steady wooshing emanating from it, much like the trapped elemental in their airship.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 15, 2007)

OOC: I had them leave the gear as I assumed you wouldn't be happy if it was taken.  However, you have heard rumors of bizarre mechanical traps...

No, the alchemist's kit is on the ship.

IC: The guards notice your careful preparations.  They laugh.  "We'll be coming for you at dawn tomorrow, you nauseating pirate scum.  Bring all your little undead friends, weapons, whatever.  You will be tortured and killed tomorrow, and pressed into the Karrnathi army.  MUHAHAHA!"


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 15, 2007)

Caden rolls her eyes to the ceiling at this.  "Really?  I thought they were going to invite us to tea", she drawls sarcastically.  "What a pity, I don't care much for being hanged."
[sblock=OOC]Do we know where exactly the anti-magic fields end(like when the mage armor stopped failing or whatnot)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

"Pity we're not in Zilargo," Ariel murmurs distantly as she paces the walls of the cell, peering out any window there may be as she comes to it.

"Zilargo has the best hangings."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 15, 2007)

Gipp: AC=18, HP=25

Init:1d20+7=18

Gipp runs his fingers through his red moustache as he examines the lock to his cell. Might be tricky as my picks are all in my backbag. He says looking at Cole. And the bag happens to be magical so I can't reach them. Anyone happen to have anything small or wiry at hand? He looks around at his friends. Then he turns his attention to Ariel. And if we were in Zilargo, at least I wouldn't be in prison. Gipp mumbles at her comment.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Ariel nods vaguely at Gipp, then looks at Caden.

"Sorry, were you talking to me?" Her voice is maddeningly calm and honestly questioning. The girl didn't have a sarcastic bone in her body, it seemed. "I was thinking. But yes, I suppose I'm a pirate too...and I'd like to go when you break out, thanks." She beams at her earnestly.

(OOC - It's funny how character's personalities so often converge with their appearances. I just now realized that Ariel looks and sounds a lot like Luna from Harry Potter...minus the obsession with fictitious creatures...but I didn't plan it that way at all. Hee.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2007)

"Well then, as I see no other faster solution mates, please back off a little while. Lets see what's this antimagic made of, shall we?... I just hope it doesn't start bouncing in the room, Ha ha." Vasintze aim the door lock with his mace, an channel the evil energies of his soul in it, the metal orb of the mace, glows in a shiny red color. After a few seconds a red eldrich ray travels the air in a direct collision trayectorie to the locked door. 

[sblock] Eldrich blast: +10 (assuming I'm closer than 30 feet from the door) Dmg: 3d6.
I don't spect this to work, neither do Vasintze, but he is like crazy =) [/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Aug 15, 2007)

Tenentet stays out of the way, watching and listening.  You are used to his long silences.  Spending almost a century in jail and having undead as companions did have some effects.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to have anything small or wiry at hand?




"This is as close as I've got to lockpicks, but they may serve in getting the door open."

Athelstan digs a hammer and crowbar out of his backpack and adds them to the pile of tools in the middle of the room.

OOC:  Can we get a little more information the cell we're stuck in?  Walls?  Windows?  Door?


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 15, 2007)

As soon as you entered the cell, magic failed.

The cell is a 10ft by 10 ft room, with 2 bunks.  It has 3 stone walls, a metal-barred door, and a small barred window 5 feet up.  The lock looks bulky, as though it's concealing something, and there's SOMETHING about the ceiling (6 feet up) that doesn't strike you as being right.

Due to the antimagic, the eldritch blast fails.  One of the guards moons you.  They appear quite drunk.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

OOC:  11 people plus pets in a 10x10 room with a 6' ceiling?  That's pretty cramped.  "Help!  Help!  I'm being oppressed!"  

Athelstan grabs his crowbar and starts poking at the ceiling, wondering why it looks odd.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 15, 2007)

OOC: Hang on to your hats, folks- this is about to get interesting...  (Actually, I don't really expect this to work, but the description so far at least leaves an opening, and the theater is too much to resist, especially for daring pirate types).

IC: As the details of their enforced lodging began to take shape, May rose to her feet.  In the tightly-packed confines of the cell, her small size was a definite asset, allowing her to both rummage through her gear (or at least the portion of her gear which was not inaccessibly stuck inside the magic haversack), and to fiddle with that gear without being easily seen by the guards- some of her larger crewmates made very effective walls, in fact.  And, when the opportunity presented itself, she was able to step around the intervening crewmen in pursuit of mischief.

Tech/OOC: Screened by larger crewmen, May will cock and load her light crossbow.  When the drunk guardsman moons us, she will step forward and fire through the bars, aiming to hit him square in the (appropriate target area).   Attack roll is at +5- I'd roll myself, but invisible castle won't connect for me right now.  Whether it succeeds or not, she will then try to get back behind somebody bigger at her earliest opportunity.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 15, 2007)

The bolt hits.  The guard doubles over, holding his [area specified].

The other guard opens the door and rushes in. (As you might have noticed, these guards are not the sharpest swords in the armory.)

Suprise round, everyone!

As Athelstan pokes at the ceiling, the door opens...and the celing starts coming down...


----------



## Drerek (Aug 15, 2007)

*Tenentet Elf Necromancer 3/Master Specialist 2, AC 14 (18 w/ TD), HP 19*

Tenentet orders Click and Clack to attack the guards.  The elf himself goes total defense.

[sblock=Undead Attack]Click's Attack (1d20+2=17)
Click's Damage (1d6+1=2)
Clack's Attack (1d20+2=20)
Clack's Damage (1d6+1=4)
Not sure if any other factors like cover or flanking would go into it, so I just assumed no.[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Prepared]0—Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light, Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue, Touch of Fatigue
1—Detect Undead, Backbiter, Mage Armor, Chill Touch, Cause Fear, Reaving Aura, Grease
2—Command Undead, False Life, Ghoul Touch, Sprectral Hand, Escalating Enfeeblement, Blindness/Deafness
3—Ray of Exhaustion, Vampiric Touch, Prickling Torment, Haste[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

*Athelstan, 36/36hp, AC 15*

Initiative:  15

Cursing roundly as the ceiling begins to collapse, Athelstan draws his morningstar and winds up to swing at the guard dumb enough to rush into a room full of armed pirates.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thirian, AC:  20, 40/40 hp*

Init 4

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming by my initiative the first guard is down.[/sblock]

Thirian grins and walks past the bleeding guard.  "Imbecile, you can't keep this band of pirates in a simple cramped magic impaired cell."   Thirian swings a blow at the guard that is bent over trying to remove the bolt from his area.  If that guard is already dispatched as well, Thirian moves down the hall, back to where they came.  "Come on crew, let's get our ship back!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 16, 2007)

Vasintze looks sadly as his eldrich blast vanishes. 

When the guards pop in the cell and the celing starts falling down, the warlock, mace in hand, aproaches the guard and try to hit him in the head. "You die, now and here!" 

OOC: Atk: +5  HP: 30  AC: 21
Vasintze will try to position himself near the door, as he fight the guard


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 16, 2007)

*Marius, HP 27, AC: 10*

Marius backs away from the door, drawing his weapon in the process, while every one is headed to fight the guards. Scrap flies toward his master, getting off the collapsing ceiling. Marius brandishes his quarterstaff. Though it's frost magic is ineffective in the room, he will fight if necessary.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative: 2
Move Action: Go toward the back of the room while drawing a weapon (as a free action).
Standard action: None
Scrap's Move Action: Flies to Marius.
Scrap's Standard Action: None[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Noticing the fracas, Ariel gets her cross bow out and loads it, straining a little to set it properly.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 16, 2007)

Caden will try to use her size to her advantage as she ducks out of the room(move action).  She then hits the closest guard with her daggers, and, if they hit, lets loose the shocking grasp.  

Combat Initiative:  8
Attacks:  20/22
Damage:  Daggers-1/1; Shocking Grasp-15/22; In total - 16/23


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 16, 2007)

With both the foolish and wounded guards thoroughly swarmed  by joyously violent pirates, May moved out towards the hallway, and thence towards freedom...

OOC: At the first opportunity, move out through the open door, and in the direction of, well, OUT...  Once she leaves the cell, she will ready her psionic arsenal for whatever other guards they might encounter.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2007)

Gipp: AC 18, HP 25.
init (1d20+7=18)
tumble (1d20+13=32)

Gipp tumbles through the doorway to a more open space, letting his bigger friends take the guards, and draws his kukri. He then proceeds to follow May.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2007)

*Galathon, Psi Warrior*

The huge half-Ogre is amused at the antics of the guards. Leaving the kills for his friends, he rushes into the halway, with his massive greatsword drawn, ready to skewer any opposition.

(init 9)


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 18, 2007)

The stupid guards die silently.  No one comes.  

The hallway goes 10 feet (your cell is at 1 end) and then forks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

With a thick wooden 'ka-chunk,' Ariel finishes loading the oversized crossbow and points it at the guard...just as he falls.

A bemused expression comes over her face. "Awww..."

She keeps the xbow loaded and walks out of the cells, smiling as she feels magic return with a little playful breeze that ruffles her hair and sways the hem of her dress.

"Lets gooooo-ooooo," she singsongs quietly, gesturing down the hall.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 18, 2007)

*Caden:*_ Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 21(tch 16, ff 16); Spells: 6/5/5(DC 14+lvl)._

Shaking her hair mostly out of her eyes, Caden keeps her daggers out and ready, with her shield on her back.  Ladies and gentlemen, our ship awaits.

[sblock=OOC]:  Caden takes a few seconds to recast _shocking grasp_ into her punch daggers(presuming she set them off.  Did either of those hit, or did my fellow pirates beat me to the punch?  ).[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Cole Braddock AC: 21 HP: 29*

“Now let’s not be too hasty here…” Whispers Cole as he gathers some of the clothing (and any keys) off one of the fallen guards and begins to change his appearance to match that of the dead guard. Once satisfied that his transformation is complete he convincingly stumbles drunkenly down the hall ahead of the group. Taking the left path he continues to play his charade and scout for possible exits and/or traps. 

Bluff: +13
Diplomacy: +13
Disguise: +35
Search: +8
Sense Motive: +7
Spot: +0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2007)

Vasintze comes out of the magic prison and feels the same joy as Ariel. His dark powers returned to him.
"At last! These fools will taste my wrath! Our wrath that is." Mace in hand and backpack on his shoulders, the warlock walks with safe step, after the singing cleric. "Move on lads, we ain't have all day ya know?" he says without turning his head, to the ones behind him.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 18, 2007)

Standing next to Caden, Gipp straightens his moustache and looks at the halfling. "Well said, the ship waits" He says to no-one in particular. He then proceeds to follow cole's example and using the power of his hat, Gipp assumes the approximate look of the other guard. (Though probaply still being a bit too short.

[sblock=OOC]Disguise +16, using the hat[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 18, 2007)

*Marius, 27/27 HP, AC: 10*

Marius rushes out of the cell, quarterstaff in hand. Once out, he says words that seem to mean nothing, however to Scrap, they were a command. Scrap takes off and flies in circles above Marius' head. Marius looks down at the hallway and studies the fork, unsure of which way the airship is. He reached into his pouch and grabbed a glass eye, but didn't pull it out. Instead he took his hand out and said the command word, 'White' in Draconic, which caused the tip and half of the quarterstaff to become much colder. "I'm for getting out of here as fast as possible," Marius said, heading toward the right fork, Scrap following from above.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 18, 2007)

"Indeed.  It's unlikely the rest of the guards are as dimwitted as these, let's go."

Letting the two replacement "guards" lead the way Athelstan follows the others as they escape.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 18, 2007)

OOC:Caden did hit.

Three guards come.  They see you, with weapons in hand, and put 2 and 2 together.  They get 4.

"By the Dark Six! The Air Pirates have escaped! Johann, run for help!"

One of the guards runs off yelling.  The other two brandish their spears.

Guard init 18.

You have the same initiative, as it's still the same fight.

Everyone with a higher initiative posts first, then the guards will go, then everyone, and so on.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

(OOC I'm not first in init, just posting my action so you can assemble into the right order when needed. Init order from when we rolled last is 7.)

Ariel's crossbow emits a harsh *whuk-TANG* sound as she fires it at the fleeing guard, trying to silence him before he can get help.

(attack roll: 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213954 , he might be flatfooted if he's running  Damage: 9! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213956 )


----------



## Drerek (Aug 18, 2007)

Tenentet leaves the cell, drawing his bow, followed by his zombie guards and casts Mage Armor.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Thirian AC 20 40/40hp*

Init:  4  (If any guards are still up)

Thirian moves to the nearest guards and swings his flail at the man's shield arm.  "Fools, we are too many, you will die now.  In fact I could take both of you myself."

[sblock=ooc]Intimidating strike on a guard still up(taking a -2 penalty for a +2 on the intimidate check).  +6 attack, 1d8+4 damage.  If it hits I get an immediate intimidate check at +13, if I win the opposed check the guard is shaken for the rest of the encounter.  If both guards are down, I will continue to move towards the exit.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Cole Braddock AC: 21 HP: 29*

Cole lets his fellow commrades finish off the rest of the guards. The odds are, for the time being, stack in their favor. While the fighting continues he busies himself by looking for a way out of the dungeon. 

OOC: Full defensive and avoiding combat if possible. Instead he will travel further down the halls in the search for a way out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2007)

Vasintze unleash the dark energies of his soul upon the fleen guard if Ariel did not kill him. If that guard is down he will ... unleash his eldrich blast upon any guard standing.
"Die... Die!... DIE !!"


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 19, 2007)

Gipp AC 18, HP 25
init 18

[sblock=OOC]with init 18 I suppose gipp and cole acts first.[/sblock]
Gipp runs to the guard that is about to flee, turns invisible and attacks.

[sblock=OOC2]Move to the guard, use ki-power to turn invisible (enemy flatfooted) and attack.
Attack with +2 for being invisible 1d20+10=12
Damage with sudden strike (1d3+3d6=9) 
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 19, 2007)

Gipp misses the guard, who continues running and shouting.

Cole attempts to bypass the guards (only way out), so one of the guards pokes him with a longspear.  Cole bats the puny attack aside.  The other guard moves to cut him off, but also misses.

OOC: Voda, could I have some rolls on the eldritch blast?

Ariel's crossbow clangs off the guard's heavy full plate.  Thirian's flail bounces off of another guard, but he's in too close for the longspear to be effective.  Tetenet buffs himself.

OOC: Whiff! Whiff! Whiff!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC: Sorry I miss that hehe 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1215150


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

Tenentet draws his CL 5 magic missile wand and sends 3 arcane bolts into the nearest guard.  Click and Clack stay next to their master to ward him from attack.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

Ariel blows an irritated puff to knock a wayward strand of hair out of her eyes, drops the crossbow, and recites an invocation in Auran as she forms a complex gesture with her hands that ends with her fingers curling around one another to make a sort of tube. As she does, there's a gust of wind around her, and the acrid smell of ozone. A silver-blue beam of light lances from the hollow of her hands towards the fleeing guard, scoring a deep burn across where it tracks!

(Searing Light! 18 to hit on ranged touch (her goggles negate any cover bonus he might be getting due to intervening comrades) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1215222 , and it does 11 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1215230 .)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cole takes a step back and continues with his defensive maneuvers as he holds off both guards. He cooly waits for one of his compainions to come in and take advantage of the distracted guards. 

OOC: 5' step back and full defense. Waiting for someone to create a flanking opportunity.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 20, 2007)

Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 21(tch 16, ff 16); Spells: 6/5/4(DC 14+lvl).

As a swift action, Caden casts _blades of fire_, and attacks the closests guard with unbridled fury.

Attack rolls  --->  7+7/20+7 --->14/27

Damage  --->  25/27


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 20, 2007)

*Thirian, AC:  20, 40/40 hp*

Thirian curses as the man armor absorbs the brunt of his blow.  "Very well, guess it is time to stop fooling around." 

[sblock=ooc]The the guards fall before I go, I continue to move.  Otherwise....Another intimidating strike without a penalty though.  It is a miss anyway.  attack roll 12 [/sblock]

He gives a snort as the chain of his flail gets caught on his cloak as he brings it around making the blow go far wide.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 20, 2007)

Gipp AC 18, HP 25
init 18
"Rats" Gipp curses as his strike misses. He knows he can't outrun the guard so instead he tumbles to flank other of the guards Cole is fighting, again turning invisible when he's in position and then attacking the guard.

[sblock=OOC]Tumble (1d20+13=14) and as it is a failure get some AoO's? turn invisible and Attack with +2 for being invisible and +2 for flanking. (1d20+12=30)(EDIT: oops, it seems were not actually flanking as cole took 5' step back so it is "only" 28 for my attack) for damage with sudden strike (1d3+3d6=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 20, 2007)

*Athelstan, 36/36hp, AC 15*

Initiative:  15

~Round 1~ (Well, first round against the new guards in the hall anyway)

Free of the dampening confines of the antimagic cell, Athelstan casts _Hold Person_ (DC 16) on the shouting & fleeing guard.


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 21, 2007)

*Marius, 27/27, AC: 10*

Marius runs to the area behind Thirian, and rubs his hand through his beard and gets enough sweat to cast the spell needing he has in mind. Marius yells words none would understand except himself and Scrap, who dives down and lands on his shouder. Marius chants arcane words and makes a few simple gestures and Scrap glows with negative energy. The bat flies off his shoulder and toward the guard, past Thirian and toward the guard.

[sblock=OOC]Marius' Move Action: To behind Thirian
Marius' Standard Action: Casting Touch of Fatigue
Scrap's Move Action: To the guard after landing on Marius
Scrap's Standard Action: Deliver Touch of Fatigue to Guard (1d20=5) [/sblock]

Scrap get's caught on Marius' sleeve for a second, but manages to take off and flies at the guard, but narrowly dodges Thirian's arm and misses the guard.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 21, 2007)

*Galathon, init 3, AC 18, HP 31*

Galathon waits for his mates to crush the guards. Seeing that they are making quite a mess of it, he charges (if possible) and slams down his twohanded sword.

OOC : init +3, Attack 19+7, crit confirm 5+7 (bugger), damage 18(invis castle doesn't like me)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 21, 2007)

While she had initially been eager to get out of the cell, now that they were free of the disruptive aura, May seemed less manic.  She was content to hang back a bit as her comrades advanced to slaughter this group of guards- she knew there would be more sentries, and larger groups of them, and she didn't want to deplete her mental energies on targets her other companions could easily slay.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 24, 2007)

Tetenet and Ariel hit the fleeing guard, who , while unaffected by Athelstan, is nonetheless damaged.  Vasinitze demonstrates the fine art of nuking a guard for 16 damage, killing him.

Gipp skewers one of the fools who stayed behind, and the same guy abruptly gets smashed by Galathon and Caden.  He dies, freeing up Cole.  The guard's death looks quite painful.  The other guard, seeing his comrade die, attacks Galathon as he comes in.  

Guard attack: 1d20+8=15

It bounces off Galathon's armor, making a clanging noise.  The fleeing guard staggers, but keeps running and yelling.

OOC: Sorry about the wait, been busy.   These guys are elite, the others aren't so tough.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 24, 2007)

Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 21(tch 16, ff 16); Spells: 6/4/4(DC 14+lvl).

Caden laughs manically as the guard falls, and turns her attention to the fleeing guard.  She readies her shield(move action), and fires magic Missiles at the fleeing guards.

Auto-hit
Damage:  8


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Gipp slides his kukri out of the falling guard's kidney and takes a few steps to get away from the main-stray. Then sheats the weapon and draws his crossbow.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Galathon init +3 AC 18 HP 31 PP 11*

Galathon runs after the guard, hoping to get in another strike.

(OOC attack +18 damage 29


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2007)

OOC: Whats about my attack?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it possible to get a map?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Cole Braddock*

Still looking like one of the prison's guards, Cole attempts to cut of the fleeing guard. If one of his colleagues takes the guard out first, he continues to run up ahead in attempts to not only find the way out but also to distract and mis direct any possible reinforcements. 

Bluff: +13
Diplomacy: +13
Disguise: +35
Search: +8
Sense Motive: +7
Spot: +0


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 25, 2007)

Too technologically illiterate for a map, sorry.  

Figuring in Vasintze's attack, it kills the fleeing guy.  All who attacked Johann in round 3 can change their actions.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 25, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 21(tch 16, ff 16); Spells: 6/4/4(DC 14+lvl).
> 
> Caden laughs manically as the guard falls, and turns her attention to the fleeing guard.  She readies her shield(move action), and fires magic Missiles at the fleeing guards.
> 
> ...



Same as before, only at the one guard who's left.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 25, 2007)

Tenentet and his guards follow along.  There is no emotion on his face.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 27, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2007)

If there is any target still moving, Vasintze will blast him out with an eldrich blast. If not, he will follow along.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 28, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, PP 38 of 39*

May followed the bulk of her group through the dungeon passage, taking care to step lightly so as to avoid the spreading pools of blood from the increasing number of slaughtered guards.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

Ariel gathers up her crossbow again and fires it at the retreating guard, squealing, "Fly, bolty, FLY!"

To hit: 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228774

+ 3 from an action point http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228780

For a total of 20!

Damage: 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228786


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 28, 2007)

Um , Shayuri, you did read my post about the fleeing man being dead, right?  I'll change your action to get the remaining guard, who is killed by Ariel, Vasintze, and Caden.  It is not pretty.

Now our heroes are free...but do they go left or right?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

(argh! Sorry Warlock! I missed it. Thanks for the catch there.   )

Ariel loads another bolt and grins. 

"Not the best of security in these parts. Did anyone catch which way we came when they brought us down?"


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 28, 2007)

*Marius, HP: 27/27, AC: 10*

Scrap hovers down to near Marius, still glowing with the Touch spell. The Orc says, "Sorry, I don't remember. I say that because I'm right handed, so we go right. It's all up to Captian, I guess."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2007)

Gipp drops his disguise, no need for it anymore as they were already discovered. He loads a bolt to his crossbow and smiles at the carnage. "I think Cole went ahead to scout the left corridor, let's wait a second for him to return."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 28, 2007)

"We're in a prison, take whichever passage goes *up*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2007)

Vasintze goes right, without saying anything.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"We could just bash out a window and climb out!" Ariel suggests brightly, with some emphasis on 'bash.'


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 29, 2007)

[sblock=Cole's recon]
As it turns out, it does not matter which way you go.  Both ways lead to the same place (it's a square), and up a staircase.  Sunlight shines down the stairs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Cole Braddock*

Still looking like one of the dead guardsmen, Cole gives a smirk and a head nod to Vasintze as he comes running from around the corner. Seeing that the coast is clear he motions for Vasintze to run back and to get the others while he checks to see if their escape has drawn any unwanted attention. 

OOC: Still looking like one of the guards Coles walks out of the dungeon and into the main court yard.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Once told of the exit, Tenentet moves with his bodyguards towards the way out.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2007)

May continues to follow whoever is headed out- for the time being, she still seems as unconcerned as if she were walking in an idyllic meadow.  The only hint of caution is that she stays close to several of her larger, more physically impressive fellow crewmen.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 30, 2007)

_Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 23(tch 16, ff 18); Spells: 6/2/4(DC 14+lvl)._

As Caden heads towards freedom, she recasts Shocking Grasp into her daggers, and then sheaths them.


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 30, 2007)

*Marius, 27/27 HP, 10 AC*

Marius hurries away from the cells, Scrap flyng above him.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Galathon, Half-ogre Psi-warrior*

Galathon walks through the corridor, head bent low to avoid banging his head against the ceiling. He interposes his armoured bulk between the possible hostiles and May and Caden, as usual. He looks down over his shoulder and smiles.
"*you guys allright down there?* "


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 30, 2007)

Gipp hurries to the front with Cole and goes forward to scout ahead.
hide (32)
Move silently (17)


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2007)

*Athelstan, Human Cleric*

Athelstan follows the others in the courtyard, looking for a quick route to their ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2007)

With a sigh, Ariel abandons the window idea and follows the others, propping the crossbow over a shoulder.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Galathon walks through the corridor, head bent low to avoid banging his head against the ceiling. He interposes his armoured bulk between the possible hostiles and May and Caden, as usual. He looks down over his shoulder and smiles.
> "*you guys allright down there?* "





"I'll be better once we're back on board the ship," May chirped, as she walked beside Galathon's towering bulk.  The lure of sunlight from up ahead seemed to draw her onwards- though she had been in the dungeon only a short time, the enforced incarceration weighed heavily upon her.  She could hardly wait to be back aboard the Ragnarok, with the free winds about her, and vengeance to be wreaked...


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 31, 2007)

As you guys come out, you startle 10 more guards.  They are the only things standing between you and freedom.  You can see your ship ahead, just a few yards away.

The guards seem surprised to see you.  Surprise round away!

And please make new init rolls.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 31, 2007)

_Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 23(tch 16, ff 18); Spells: 6/1/4(DC 14+lvl)._

Initiative:  11 

Smiling evily, Caden concentrates on the center of the ten guards and casts Hail of Stone*.
Damage to each guard caught:  9 

*Hail of Stone has no save, and is a cylinder area of effect(5-ft radius).  Caden has concentrated it so that as many guards as possible are hit by the earthy rain.


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Marius, 27/27 HP, AC: 10*

Initiative: 7

Marius yells to Scrap and the small bat dives at the toughest looking guard (or otherwise nearest to Marius). Marius draws a dart out of his spell component pouch while muttering arcane words and waggling his fingers and the dart begins spewing acid from the tip. With another wave of his hand, it begins emitting negative energy. It magically propels out of Marius' hand and at one of the guards in his line of sight.

[sblock=OOC]
Marius' Move Action: None
Marius' Standard Action: Cast Fell Weaken Melf's Acid Arrow (1d20-1=7) 
Scrap's Move Action: To the guard mentioned above
Scrap's Standard Action: Deliver Touch of Fatigue (1d20+1=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 31, 2007)

Gipp AC 18, HP 25
Init 11
Gipp cocks his crossbow and fires at one of the guards caught by Caden's spell
Attack 10
Which misses miserably and gets another uncharacteristic curse from Gipp.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2007)

Vasintze unleash a horde of vermins to attack the guards. "Eat the bloody bastards alive! Ñahaha!" he shouts, paranoid. 
OOC: Use Summon Swarm
12


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2007)

*Galathon, init 6, HP 31, AC 18/22, PP 10/11*

Galathon frowns and a shimmering forcefield springs into existance around him. He grins and moves as fast as possible towards the guards.

(OOC : Init [http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1234570]6[/url]
Galathon has a reach of 10 feet and combat reflexes, giving him 3 AoO at +7 (dmg 4d6+10))


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Init 11  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235455

On getting into the outside air, Ariel gets a broad grin and throws up her arms. A gust of wind blows around her, swirling her skirts and tossing her hair wildly.

"Prince of Skies! Thunderlord! Shepard of Twilight! Your servant asks only that her path to freedom be swept clear of this...dust."

Her eyes narrow cruelly. "And that those who dared imprison her suck like mewling newborns on your wrath!"

There's a crack from overhead, and a rolling *thooooom* like thunder. A huge black bat with unearthly reddish highlights swoops down, screeching as Ariel laughs!

(Using Divine Metamagic to cast Summon Monster III as a Rapid Spell! Summoning Fiendish Dire bat. *Dire Bat Attack!* Attack roll: 25 Natural 20! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235241  Confirmation: 14  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235242  Damage: 12 (+4 if guard is Good) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235244  (Guess I can't whine about Invisible Castle anymore ) Bat is now hovering on opposite side of guards as party. AC 20, HP 30, DR 5/magic.)


----------



## Drerek (Aug 31, 2007)

*Tenentet, HP 19/19, AC 18*

Tenentet stops and raises his wand again.  Three bolts of arcane energy shoot out, one each hitting the nearest guards.  Click and Clack stay next to their master and attack any enemies that come in range.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+4=24)
CL 5 Magic Missile Wand (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 31, 2007)

*Athelstan, 36/36hp, AC 15*

Initiative: 5 

Holding back for a moment while the others rush the startled guards, the air dims briefly around Athelstan as he draws in necromantic energy which coalesces into a crackling black dagger, which flies out to stab at a wounded guard.

OOC:  _Fell Animated Spiritual Weapon_ attacks the most wounded guard; if a guard falls and is bleeding to death, it will attack that one until he dies.  

_Spiritual Weapon_ Atk: 19+7=26.  Crit Confirmation: 1d20+7=9.  Damage:  1d8+1=9.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 31, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, PP 38 of 39 (35 0f 39 at end of round)*

Initiative 3! [sblock] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235647 [/sblock]

IC: As the group finally made their way up the stairs and into the open air, May lingered, taking one last look back the way they had come.  Had everyone made it out?  Did they want to compound the chaos of their escape by releasing some other prisoners?

Her mental meanderings were rudely interrupted by the sounds of combat, and she looked around to see her friends already engaging the party of guards.  Almost sadly, she called forth a field of psychic power, cloaking her body in an invisible layer of armor.

OOC: Manifesting Inertial Armor, with 2 PP of Augmentation; cost 3 PP, +5 AC for 5 hours, total AC 17 (t 17/FF 15)


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 1, 2007)

The barrage of energy, summoned creatures, and so forth kills all the guards instantly.  It's funny...for you.  You are now free to run onto the airship.

OOC: They were just Warrior Level 1s.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 1, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> ... and so forth kills all the guards instantly.  It's funny...for you.




OOC: Given the _Fell Animated Spiritual Weapon_ picking off the bleeders, do I get a few Human Zombie minions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 1, 2007)

*Thirian, AC:  20, 40/40 hp*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry it took me so long, the pressures of moving.  But I'm back now.[/sblock]

Thirian strides towards the ship, his flail casually hanging over his shoulder, quietly scraping against his chain shirt.  "Climb aboard crew, let's get out of this place!"

_They should no they cannot keep us captive, they paid for their foolishness with much death of many men.  Their corpses make us stronger now._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2007)

"At last!" shouts Vasintze "Lets get on our baby, and maraud the mob that threw tomatoes to us! Ñajajaja" The warlock hits one of the fallen guards with his mace in the face. The blood spills as the warlock smiles with sadism.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 1, 2007)

Tenentet continues to walk unhurried to the airship, his zombie guards trailing along.


----------



## Gyojin (Sep 1, 2007)

*Marius, 27/27 HP, AC: 10*

Scrap flies fast to the ariship and Marius walks after him, nearly slipping on a pool of blood. He curses, then mutters, "Guards got what they deserved. Stupid fools like this disgrace thier kind. Thier fate was to die here, at our hands."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

"COME BUTTERBALL!!" Ariel shrieks. 

The dire bat sweeps over to her, its massive wings kicking up a cloud of dust as it goes. It grabs her upstretched arms with its feet, and lifts her up and over to the deck of the ship, dropping her onto the deck from a few feet up just before it vanishes back to wherever it had come from.

"Yay! We win!" she exults.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole follws suit with the rest of the gang and makes his way towards thier airship.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 2, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: Given the _Fell Animated Spiritual Weapon_ picking off the bleeders, do I get a few Human Zombie minions?




Yes.  Take 2.  The ones from the MM.


You approach your ship.  As you go up the boarding ramp, everything seems quiet.  It finally dawns on you all that you are finally free, and can do things such as bombard certain people with tomatoes.  Ariel's words come to mind.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Yay! We win!" she exults.




"Not so fast, fools," comes a voice from behind you.  Looking back, you see a man in black robes, followed by a warforged carrying a MASSIVE sword on his back.  They are about 30 feet behind you.  They look pretty tough.

"You will probably wonder why the guards were so incomptent.  This is because our king, knowing your propensity toward grandiose escapes, has decided to allow us to kill you.  We wanted it to be a...somewhat fair fight, so you were allowed to keep your equipment."  As your human antagonist launches his boring monologue, he casts some sort of odd spell on his left hand, elongating it into some kind of shadow. 

What worries the party spellcasters most is that they have NO idea what the heck he just cast.  It follows no known principles of magic or psionics, and it seems utterly alien...and terrifying.  

The warforged draws his sword and goes into a stance.  This is not the stance of a convential warrior.   It reminds you of the time you robbed those monks...before you learned they had taken a vow of poverty.


Bad guys init: 1d20+2=8
Roll your own, please.  Let the fighting begin.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2007)

Gipp AC 18, HP 25
Init 10
Gipp loads another bolt to his crossbow and fires at the human.
[sblock=ooc]Attack 28 and damage 6 Critical threat, to confirm crit 23,crit damage 1
Total of 7 damaga.[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (Sep 2, 2007)

*Marius, 27/27 HP, AC:10*

Initiative: 14

The strange magic made Marius blanch. His knowledge of this was absolutely nothing! This was rare, usually Marius had at least heard of it. And the reason he was afraid is because it could kill him. Marius called for Scrap and moved toward the side that would give him a line of sight with the pair. He would be more susceptible to Marius' spells. Scrap landed on the Orc spellcaster's shoulder and Marius waved his hands around and pointed his finger at the Warforged, and then at the...wizard? Psionicist? Marius growled angrily and waved his other hand three times, which caused his finger to glow black with energy. Three Magic Missiles flew, two striking the Warforged and one hitting the man.

[sblock=OOC]Marius' Move Action: To the side with a line of sight at with the pair.
Marius' Standard Action: Cast Fell Weaken Magic Missile. Warforged takes 5 force damage and 4 Str damage. Man takes 5 force damage and 4 Str damage.
Scrap's Move Action: To land on Marius' shoulder.
Scrap's Standard Action: None.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared Today]Cantrips- Detect Magic (twice), Touch of Fatigue, Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash
1st- Identify (twice), True Strike, Ray of Enfeeblement (twice)
2nd-Detect Thoughts, Still Obscuring Mist, Fell Weaken Magic Missile, Fell Weaken Magic Missile
3rd- Clairaudience, Ray of Exhaustion, Fell Weaken Melf’s Acid Arrow[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 2, 2007)

_Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 23(tch 16, ff 18); Spells: 5/1/4(DC 14+lvl)._

Caden's eyebrows knit together in concentration, and she backs up so that she's hidden a 
bit by the larger party members(anyone).  *TAKE THIS, * she shouts.  And casts Acid Splash at the human-looking man.  



Init:  25
Acid Splash Attack : 15 ranged touch  ||  Acid Splash Damage:  7

[sblock=OOC]  oops, I just realized that I always forget about warmage edge.  Will now remember it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Ariel whirls around, startled, then backs up a bit sheepishly.

"Oh, I meant...um...yay, we win, SOON!" she amends. "Sorry. I didn't know there was anyone left to kill."

Init 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1238159

Quickly, and in a flummoxed voice, she calls, "Uh, lord of skies...and things...that blow and stuff! GET ME OUTTA HERE!"

The wind raises again, blowing in a howl and curling around the pretty young cleric. She laughs and holds her skirt to her legs as she soars straight up into the air!

(Casting Fly and moving 30' straight up.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 2, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, AC 17; PP 30 of 39 (at end of round)*

Initiative 5! [sblock] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1238298 [/sblock]

As soon as she was up the ramp, May scampered towards the bow of the airship, ready to get underway.  The appearance of these new and much more impressive foes seemed to take her a bit by surprise, and it took her a moment to react.  Her eyes narrowed a bit as the human invoked his unusual magics- she had never seen anything quite like that before, and she didn't like it one bit.  Unfortunately, though, she didn't have the leisure to study the phenomenon- there was a fight about to happen...

She leaned forward slightly, resting one hand on the rail of the ship.  Her other hand rose slowly, almost lazily, giving a casual gesture in the direction of their enemies.  Even as she focused her will, though, May realized that her attack was going to be too slow to prevent them from acting.  Around her the air grew chill, and a thin rime of frost formed on the railing under her hand as a brittle crackling noise echoed across the plaza.

OOC: Attempting to manifest Energy Missile, augmented with 2 extra PP; missile type- Frost; if their actions don't make this impossible, each of them gets a 5d6+5 frost missile, Fort save for half (DC 18; 10 base+2 power level+4 INT +2 augment).  If they have moved too far apart to hit both, then just target the human.  Since they act first, things might change too much to make this feasible- if so, I'll restate when possible.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 2, 2007)

*Tenentet, AC 19, HP 19/19*

Tenentet fills himself and some allies with increased speed.  His undead minions stand guard.
[sblock=OOC]Casting Haste on himself and 4 nearest allies (not on Click & Clack).
Click & Clack stay next to Tenentet and ready actions to attack any enemies that come in range.
Initiative (1d20+4=10)
Active Spells:  Haste 5/5 rounds, Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole patiently waits off to the side as the new foe takes the time present himself. When the action finally begins Cole calmly waits for the opportune time to present itself before he adds his steel to the foray. 

OOC: Delay Action and waits to see if there are other reinforcements. If there are none, next round he will attempt to move and flank the caster. If reinforcements show up he then move to intercept.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2007)

The warlock followed May to the bow of the airship, looking if anything was missing.
At the appearance of the strange pair, Vasintze hears at the new foes with interest for a moments, then, as they start to move, he shouts, in a very poetic fashion.
"Creeps of the world
Hear this warlock call
Kill this bastard now,
Make him be no more!"

As the warlock finish his last words, the energy within his soul create a horde of spiders that started sprouting from the wooden floor, making strange noises. The creep mass crawl toward the human foe.

OOC: Use summon swarm on the spellcaster enemy.
Init: 19 +4 = 23


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 3, 2007)

Map-like thing


[cabin]..........ZTeZ.C........
..............Ga....Th.......... 
.....R......[]..........B.V..M.
......w.........O...Gi..ZAtZ...
.............Ar....Th...C......
   r
   a
   m
   p



Key:
z=zombie
r= robed guy
w= warforged
Ga=Galathon
Te=Tetenet
V=Vasintze
B= Ariel's bat thing
Ar=Ariel
At=Athelstan
C= Cole
Gi= Gipp
O=Marius
M=May
C=Caden
Th=Thirian
[]=mast thing.

Please don't make fun of the map.

Feel free to change actions if you want.  Still wanting on some people, then I'll post a round summary.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

(mew...Ariel's bat thing only lasts 5 rounds from the time she summoned it. Is it still here?)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 3, 2007)

OOC:
Try placing 'Code' '/code' when creating your map. Instead of using these ('), use these []. 
For example your map would like this:


```
[cabin]..........ZTeZ.C........
............Ga....Th.......... 
.....R.....[].......B.V..M.
.....w.......O...Gi..ZAtZ...
..........Ar....Th...C......
r
a
m
p
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 3, 2007)

*Thirian, AC:  20, 40/40 hp*

Thirian moves toward the warforged, in front of the vulnurable Marius.  "Rust and grow sluggish, my large metal behemoth."   He waits for the creature to approach, flail at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]Init:  3.  Hexblades curse on warforged as I approach.  DC 17, -2 on everything if it succeeds.  Ready attack on the warforged if it approaches me(or just attack if I can reach it).  Oops rolled a d20 for damage instead of a d8 will reroll, and use an AP on the attack roll as well.  Here is the first set of rolls. Init:  3, 21 to hit, 21 intimidate 6 damage, 2 on the AP for a total of 23 to hit.  If the 23 hits oppose my intimidate of 21, if you fail you are shaken for the rest of the encounter.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 3, 2007)

*Athelstan, Human Cleric, 36/36hp*

Initiative: 1d20=7 

Blood calling to blood, Athelstan reaches out across the tenuous etheric connection to shatter the blood vessels in the eyes of their sorcerous opponent then sends his crackling black blade against the warforged.

OOC:  Cast _Blindness_ (Fort Negates, DC 17) on the spellcaster.  Move Action:  Redirect _Spiritual Weapon_ against the Warforged.  Spiritual Wpn: Atk 1 vs Warforged (1d20+7=12) (I'm assuming that misses)

OOC2: As with Shayuri, the duration of my wpn is 1rd/level, I'm assuming it's still around as you listed her summoned bat on the battlefield, but I'd guess it has a round or two left at best.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 4, 2007)

1 round for the spells left.

Also, Blindness is a touch spell, so you provoke a movement AoO from the warforged and a con check to cast defensively (if you fail, it's butt-whoopin time)

Still waiting on DrZombie.  If he doesn't post in 2 days, he's out.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

(in that case I'll have Doombat attack, of course.  I'll update my post with the rolls shortly)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 4, 2007)

*Galathon, AC 22, HP 51, PP 6*

Galathon casts Vigor (+20 HP,  4PP) on himself, and stays put.
OOC : 10' reach, combat reflexes (3 AoO), attack +7 dmg 4D6+10. 
next round : cast enlarge, changing size to huge,then move closer to warforged and robed figure, ideally putting them both within reach, if needed choose robed figure to be within reach.
When huge : reach 15', AC 21, HP 51, PP 5. Combat reflexes granting 3AoO, attack +7 dmg 5D6+12


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 4, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Also, Blindness is a touch spell, so you provoke a movement AoO from the warforged and a con check to cast defensively (if you fail, it's butt-whoopin time)




Uh, no, it's Medium Range:



			
				TheSRD said:
			
		

> *Blindness/Deafness*
> Necromancy
> Level: Brd 2, Clr 3, Sor/Wiz 2
> Components: V
> ...


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 6, 2007)

```
[cabin]..........ZTeZ.C........
........W.....Ga................
............[]......V...B....M.
......ss.......WO...Gi..ZAtZ...
......ss.....ArTh....Ca.........
r
a
m
p

[/CODE
It is? Darn, I thought it was a touch spell.  Sorry.

Round 1: The fight begins.


Caden yells at the robed guy, commanding him to take the acid bolt.  He does not.  She hides behind Thirian.

Vasintze summons his swarm.  (Note: Voda, you didn't specify movement, so I'm going to assume you moved forward.  Also, Summon Swarm attacks any living nearby creature, and you're a little too close to Marius and Galathon...I'll let that slide.  I posted the map after your action, after all.)  The swarm of spiders comes out of the woodwork of the [I]Ragnarok[/I] and attacks the hapless warforged, dealing him 4 damage.  It ignores the distraction and the poison.

[sblock=swarm stats]
Spider Swarm
Size/Type: 	Diminutive Vermin (Swarm)
Hit Dice: 	2d8 (9 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class: 	17 (+4 size, +3 Dex), touch 17, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/—
Attack: 	Swarm (1d6 plus poison)
Full Attack: 	Swarm (1d6 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Distraction, poison
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., immune to weapon damage, swarm traits, tremorsense 30 ft., vermin traits
Saves: 	Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0
Abilities: 	Str 1, Dex 17, Con 10, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 2
Skills: 	Climb +11, Listen +4, Spot +4
Environment: 	Warm forests
Organization: 	Solitary, tangle (2-4 swarms), or colony (7-12 swarms)
Challenge Rating: 	1
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Always neutral
Advancement: 	None
Level Adjustment: 	—
Combat

A spider swarm seeks to surround and attack any living prey it encounters. A swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move.
Distraction (Ex)

Any living creature that begins its turn with a spider swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Poison (Ex)

Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage 1d3 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Skills

A spider swarm has a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Spot checks and a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. It uses its Dexterity modifier instead of its Strength modifier for Climb checks. It can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened. 
[/sblock]

Marius shoots these cool-looking magic missiles at the pair of assailants. The man takes 5 damage and a -4 strength penalty.  The warforged takes 10 damage and a -4 strength penalty.

Tetenet casts haste on Galathon, Vasintze, Cole, himself, and Gipp.  Gipp opens fire with his trusty crossbow on the warforged.  It hits, dealing 7 damage.  Ariel soars up into the sky.

The warforged charges Marius, using some kind of heavy blow, dealing him [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1242384]5d6+7=26[/url].  (I posted the link because this is pretty big, and I thought you'd like to know I'm not pulling numbers out of my ***.  I normally don't, to stop metagaming.)   

The robed guy fires two bolts of shadow at Galathon.  One misses.  The other hits for 62 damage and he must make a Fort save, plus a massive damage save.

Athelstan's flail misses the forged and dissipates, causing the forged to tell Athelstan his deity is weak.  The blindness also fails.

May fires her bolts.  They hit and deal 17 damage each.

Thirian hits, but does not successfully curse the 'forged.  His intimidation works, though.
```


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

(Gah! Here's the bat attack. On Robed Guy. To hit: 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1244948 This is a lucky bat! Damage 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1244953 )


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 6, 2007)

Gipp AC 18, HP 25, Init 10.

"Oh! Not good" Gipp says as he sees the shadow bolts hitting Galathon. He starts loading his crossbow but as he sees the huge bat dropping the mage, he instead drops the bow, draws his kukri, turns invisible and moves closer to the warforged.

[sblock=OOC]
free action, drop the bow;
move action, draw kukri; 
swift action, invisible;
move action, move to 15' or 20' (depending if there is someone already) east of the WF.
Two ki-points left after turning invisible[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2007)

The robed guy fires two bolts of shadow at Galathon.  One misses.  The other hits for 62 damage and he must make a Fort save, plus a massive damage save.

The half-ogre fals to the ground, unmoving.


OOC:
Unless the first save was for half damage Galathon is dead anyway (-11 HP). If it was for half damage he's still dead, since the roll is too low for an action point to save his arse.

Fort save : 8
Massive damage save:11
rolls posted here
Must be the fastest death on the PbP boards


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

(...sheesh. That was a frack of a spell to be tossing around at our CRs...in fact, this is starting to remind me of a certain incident with a lich in a random fight...)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2007)

"You scum! Taste this!" says Vasintze, and shoots an eldrich blast, enhanced with frithful blast and eldrich spear at the robed man, and moves a step back

OOC: sorry about the swarm =P


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 6, 2007)

_Caden: Halfling Warmage; HP 28; AC 23(tch 16, ff 18); Spells: 5/1/4(DC 14+lvl)._

Huzzah!!  Caden cheers as the mages dies.

Caden casts Magic Missile, and directs all 3 bolts towards the Warforged.

Damage:  16


----------



## Gyojin (Sep 6, 2007)

*Marius, HP: 1/27, AC: 10*

The warforged's blow nearly knocked Marius to the ground. It took nearly everything Marius had to stay up, but he managed to. He felt his blood drip to the ground, and was amazed at himself that he was still standing. Marius turned tail and fled from the imposing warforged. Marius went past Gipp and behind Caden, next to Athelstan and his Zombies.

[sblock=OOC]
Marius' Full Round Action: Withdraw[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Cole Braddock*

As the battle commences Cole waits for the enemy caster to begin weaving a new spell. And then with great speed, thanks to his comrade's spell, Cole draws out his bow and fires off two quick arrows at the enemy mage.

OOC: Attack: +10, +10; Damage: 1d8, 1d8
AC: 22, HP 29/29, Int: Whenever the mage goes.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, AC 17; PP 25, of 39 (at end of round)*

May gave a shrill yelp of dismay as Galathon crashed down on the deck.  While her quicksilver emotional shifts made it difficult to tell whether she really liked any of her crewmates, the towering half-ogre had been one of the few 'people' aboard with any understanding of psionics, one of the few who May could actually talk to.  And now he was gone...

May leaned forward, almost eagerly, and her lips twisted in a wolfish parody of a smile.  One tiny hand reached out, pointing in the robed man's direction, and she began to channel her deadly psychic abilities.  On some level, she knew that this was only making her a target, but she could hope that with so many other threats, her small size might make her seem less immediately threatening- other foes had made that mistake, after all.

OOC: [sblock] 5 foot step sideways, to bring her into line with the enemy "mage".  Manifesting Energy Ray (frost), augmented to max level, and spending an Action Point on her ranged touch attack roll.  Numbers are 5 PP spent, 5d6+5 damage possible (cold), ranged touch attack roll 10, almost certainly a clean miss ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1246537 )- take the first (and worst) roll, I guess, since I messed up the mechanics cue and ended with two rolls instead of one.  Another Invisible Castle lesson for me, I guess- I get it down sooner or later. [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (...sheesh. That was a frack of a spell to be tossing around at our CRs...in fact, this is starting to remind me of a certain incident with a lich in a random fight...)




He rolled a crit on his touch attack roll.  And the fort was to avoid a slow effect.  Once these guys die I'll post them in the RG.  And, no, they are not 4 levels about your heads.

If it's any consolation, these guys will probably be dead soon anyway.

Wait...now the bat's attack is in...Magey is dead.  So I'll let you know:

He's a shadowcaster.  Level 6.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 7, 2007)

*Thirian, AC:  20, 40/40 hp*

Thirian snarls at the warforged.  "You are afraid of me, I can tell.  Not only can you feel fear, you will feel pain!"  He then swings his flail overhead at the warforged, attempting to dislocate it's shoulder.

[sblock]  Move action, use Sneering glower from combat pananche feat.  Oppose my intimidate check.  Intimidate check:  20  Action point on intimidate:  1, total intimidate, 21 If you lose you take an additional -3 to attack19 to hit, 8 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I edited my action now that the bat ate the mage.[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Sep 7, 2007)

*Tenentet, AC 19, HP 19/19*

Tenetet casts Blindness on the non-warforged bad guy, DC 19.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Seeing Galathon crumple, Ariel covers her mouth with a little 'oops,' and quickly invokes a Spiritual Weapon to attack the warforged as the dire bat evaporates with a gust of wind and an acrid odor. She repositions herself over Galathon, but doesn't quite dare descend just yet.

A glowing blue scimitar composed of magically bound wind swirls into existence over the warforged's head and takes a vicious swipe at him...but slices only the air over his head as he ducks down just in time!

(Spirit Scimitar: 8  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1248166 )


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 8, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Tenetet casts Blindness on the non-warforged bad guy, DC 19.



The mage is dead.  Are you going to cast Blindness on him anyway?


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> The mage is dead.  Are you going to cast Blindness on him anyway?



Of course I am!  

Target the warforged then.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, AC 17; PP 25 of 39 (at end of round)*

OOC: edited action to account for dead mage

IC: With the mage fallen, May lost the target for her worst thoughts of vengeance.  She eyed the hulking warforged, but was more reluctant to blast him indiscriminately, as he was awfully close to other crew members.  After a moment's consideration, she closed one of her slender hands into a fist and reached out, making a punching gesture in the air towards the warforged- and driven by the power of her mind, the air itself reacted, tightening into a fist and slamming mercilessly into the target.

OOC: Concussion Blast at the warforged, Augmented to 5 PP; does 2d6 concussion damage- no to-hit roll, no save, no chance to hit others involved in melee.  In this case, May does not end up wasting the action point from the earlier choice of attack.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 8, 2007)

Reaching within his vest, Athelstan grasps the large pearl there; and with a short prayer recalls his _Spiritual Weapon_, preparing to send it again against the warforged.

OOC:  Activate _Pearl of Power II_


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 9, 2007)

The warforged takes the beatdown hard.  (I'm changing all offensive actions to attack the 'forged, as the shadowcaster is dead.)  He explodes in a shower of bolts and adamantine before his initiative, so May gets to save some PP. 

Takeoff is now safe.

OOC: Gotta nmake up some ship-to-ship combat rules:

1st draft:

Attacking other ships: Your ship is armed with 4 ballista.  Use DMG rules, except substitute airship sailor for siege engineer.
You also have space for 10 black powder rockets, but those were removed.

Movement: Your ship moves at a speed of 60 ft a round with average manueverabilty.  It is built for speed.  It is a Garguantuan object (64 feet long, turns around center).

AC: Dex of helmsperson+size+10+any armor plating you acquire later (your current steel plating has an armor bonus of +3).  Thus, your current AC is 9+helmsman Dex.  

Hit points: Airships start with 100 HP (as object), hardness as wood, and yours has an additional 50 hp from the armor plating.

Having no idea how to do house rules very well, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

(another question is whether or not we know a priest who can cast Raise Dead on our fallen compatriot...we have some clerics on the crew, but not powerful enough to handle more than just some healing...do we have any other, stronger priestly contacts?)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2007)

(Agree with Shayuri)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 10, 2007)

May gives one last lingering look at the shattered remnants of the warforged- for one long instant her hand remains raised as if to strike out at it.  But when it seems sure that that foe will fight no more, she pays no more attention to it.  Instead she strides over to the fallen spellcaster.  "Let's get this thing in the air, shall we?," she calls out to her (remaining) shipmates.  "You know, before anything else shows up to get in our way..."  Once she reaches the spellcaster's body, she will quickly and professionally remove any items of interest.

OOC: Loot the bodies- these guys might actually have something worth taking.  If nothing else, we might be able to get them to contribute to the 5000 gp needed if we do know someone capable of Raise Dead.  FWIW, May fully intends to toss the bodies of the two bad guys overboard once we've looted them and reached a safe altitude- they'll serve nicely as object lessons.  And as far as ship-to-ship fighting goes, I think a substantial portion of our ship's armament consists of May, Caden and Vasintze.  Ballistae- who needs 'em?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 10, 2007)

*Thirian*

Thirian swiftly moves toward the wheel.  Thirian sheathes his flail and grabs the wheel.  His hands fit perfectly in the weathered grooves of the spokes.  He concentrates his thoughts, and the elemental resists at first, but it then submits to his commands.  "May, plot us an official course, for now I'm heading in the direction of home!  The rest of you, you know what to do!  Make sure you get all the valuables off the bodies of those two.  Check to see if the mage is still alive before we throw them over, he might be worth a king's ransom!"

OOC:  Take ten on profession airship sailor:  17


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 10, 2007)

Loot (the fun part)

You find a dragonscale amulet, 2 blue potions, a belt designed to hold potions, a rod, 50 gp and a letter of credit worth 2500 gp, on the mage.

On the warforged, you find his greatsword, a ring, and a bunch of adamantine in his body.

Pressing your hand to the mage, you feel a faint pulse.  Very faint, but healable.  


The air pirates lift off slowly.  Soon they are above the city.  You see a bunch of people in the street cheering 'Hooray for the Air Pirates!!!'

Then you notice the patrol airship.  It appears to be covered in adamantine, bigger than your ship, and mounts 10 ballistae (5 on each side).  It does not appear to be as fast, but it is 2000 feet away.

Initiative: We use Thirians, as he is the captain.  He gives commands, and I assume you guys obey. 
Bad dudes: 1d20+2=20

I'll give XP once you escape from the capital.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Ariel lands and checks Galathon to see if he's alive...on seeing that he's not, she gets a little misty, but stabilizes the mage with a healing orison.

"I can't help Galathon, but the mage will live. Um...better gag him or something before he wakes up though. I'm going to move Gal below decks. We're going to bring him back, right?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: Range to enemy airship, Please?


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 10, 2007)

See the edit.

EDIT: Cole knows someone for everything.  Go to Billingsgate Island, off the coast of Xen'drik, home of the pirates.  Greatest black market in Eberron.

Cole has other contacts in other places (everywhere), but most cities aren't going to be friendly.  Plus, it's the best place to find out where that bounty hunter Flanagan is.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 10, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, AC 17; PP 30 of 39*

May knew nothing in her arsenal could bridge the gap to the patrol craft, so she made her way over to the helm to assist the captain with getting them out of there.  As she made her way past Galathon's body, she gave the corpse a brief pat on the head- while she had never even thought of it, perhaps Ariel was right, and he might not be gone forever...

Once she reached the helm, she looked once more towards the enemy ship, then spoke quietly.  "So, captain- do we fight, or do we run?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

"NNngh!" Ariel grunts as she lugs Galathon towards the hatch to the cargo hold.

"Let's fight WHILE we run!"


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 10, 2007)

We've got nothing to win from fighting!  Caden shouts over the throng.  I say we should run!


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 10, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Your ship is armed with 4 ballista.  Use DMG rules, except substitute airship sailor for siege engineer.




OOC:  Siege Engineering skill is typically only used for Heavy Catapults.  The Ballista is just a size Huge crossbow that gives medium-sized creatures a -4 penalty to hit (plus, presumably, non-proficiency penalties if they're not proficient with Crossbows)

"We appear to be outgunned.  We've got the lead, let's use it."


----------



## Gyojin (Sep 10, 2007)

"Running...good...leave here..." Marius mumbles, clutching his wound. He takes a steadying breath looks over to the fallen Galathon being dragged by Ariel. He walks over to her with a littel difficulty and panted, "I'll do that...your needed...elsewhere."  Marius saw her look at his wound from the Warforged and responded, "Worry...about that...later." Marius reached down and grabbed Galathon's body from Ariel and dragged it toward the cabin, off of the deck, where it would just get in the way. Scrap flies off Marius' shoulder and hangs under the railing.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Ariel straightens up and nods...a little dubiously when she regards those wounds.

"Right then...off we go."

She hurries off to her post and...does whatever she can do to help speed the ship along.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

"I know this guy might get us some ransom but he killed Galathon."Gipp says giving a kick to the fallen mage. "I say we should throw him overboard." Then, looking at the patrol-ship he says: "I think we can outrun them, let's do so." Even so, Gipp takes his place at one of the ballistae.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 10, 2007)

Tenentet speaks up for the first time.  His voice is cold and raspy, as if from the grave itself, "If we begin to fight now, reinforcements are bound to engage us.  It is best to retreat and take our revenge another day."


----------



## Drerek (Sep 10, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Loot (the fun part)
> 
> You find a dragonscale amulet, 2 blue potions, a belt designed to hold potions, a rod, 50 gp and a letter of credit worth 2500 gp, on the mage.



Spellbook?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 10, 2007)

*Thirian*

Thirian frowns at the enemy airship.  "Aye, let us be out of here, we'll try and outrun them.  If they pursue, and get within range of our ranged attack, fire at will."   Thirian puts a general course in for Billingsgate Island.  Looking back to see if they follow he adds, "Remember try and cripple their ship first, and stop any of their crew from hurting my...er our ship."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 10, 2007)

Gyojin said:
			
		

> "Running...good...leave here..." Marius mumbles, clutching his wound.




Noticing that Marius is wheezing and stumbling about the deck, Athelstan reaches over and casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ for (3d8+5=12) hp.  (bleh, what an awful roll...)


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 12, 2007)

No spellbook.

And so, the air pirates fled, narrowly dodging a few rockets.  As they flew over the landscape, they flew over the endless ocean.  

Then, they ran into a sailing ship.  The ship, a mile below, did not spot the piratical aircraft high in the sky, and appeared to be a merchantman flying the flag of House Lyrandar.  (Airships are expensive!)

What do you do?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Vasintze took his position along one side of the ship, aiming with his hand "I think I can hit it Niahaha!"  he said, looking from right to left, quickly.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Once the immediate danger of the patrol ship had been dealt with, May took a relaxed seat near the ship's wheel- ready if her skills were needed, but out of the way of any more physical work.  From the crew's activity, she was able to figure out that another ship had been sighted.  She spoke lightly, mostly to the captain but loud enough for most of the others to hear.  "So, is it the release of some pent-up aggression we've found, or is it the bait for another trap?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

"I don't know," Ariel says, peering down over the rail.

"Shouldn't we be getting Galathon back to life? It'll be a harder fight without him...and he'll be mad if we raise him and he finds out he missed a raid."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 13, 2007)

*Thirian*

Thirian looks upon the ship, grins, and then presses his lips tightly.  "As much as I would like to wreak more veangeance upon my kin for their banishing me, it would not be the wise choice at the moment."  He looks to May, "Take the wheel for a moment."  Once she is in position, he walks over to the rail and peers down sighing.  "We don't want to reveal our position so quickly to those that would seek to imprison us once more.  We risk that if this ship doesn't reach it's destination.  Once we have landed and seen to Galathon we can reestablish our name and seek our revenge."

[sblock=ooc]How are we going to pay for the raise?  Sell Galathon's equipment, sell ours, ask a favor, or perhaps once we are a little more sure we are safe, rob somebody blind and get the money that way?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2007)

OOC (We could pillage some town)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2007)

(OOC - A town's too big. We could pillage a village...but there might be spillage.)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Well we have the stuff we looted from the mage and warforged. They should provide allmost all of the fee.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 13, 2007)

Caden takes this time to see what has been removed from her quarters, taking care by the alcchemy kit and such.

OOC:  And while we can't pillage a town, per se, we could set up operations outside of town and hold up any travellers coming out of it who look wealthy enough.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 15, 2007)

And so the air pirates went to Billingsgate, where, they were greeted as heroes.

Now what?

OOC: Everyone gains 2000 XP.  I'm feeling generous.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Thirian*

Thrian steps of the deck of the airship onto the deck to greet any of their fans.  He looks to his crew.  "Let's find out what of value the warforged and the wizard had, we'll then find a healer for Galathon."  Thirian then sets out, towards any dealers in illicit goods where they could identify and cash in their loot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Thrian steps of the deck of the airship onto the deck to greet any of their fans.  He looks to his crew.  "Let's find out what of value the warforged and the wizard had, we'll then find a healer for Galathon."  Thirian then sets out, towards any dealers in illicit goods where they could identify and cash in their loot.




I Feel like a rock star =P

[/sblock]

Vasintze hides from the peoples sight, grumbling.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 15, 2007)

For those people on or near the ship

The mage wakes up.  "Where am I? Who are you? And why does my head feel like a thousand pounding sledgehammers?"

[sblock=Thirian]
The screaming fans mob Thirian, carrying him onto their shoulders and preventing him from getting to anyplace under his own power.  They take him to the bar, but two hours later, they finally leave him.  He spots a man he knows from prior illict transactions.
"What you got?" asks the man.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
You guys didn't really decide what to do about the mage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Cole Braddock*

“Now we are talking my kind of town.” Says Cole cheerfully as he walks across the deck. With each step he effortlessly replaces his guard form and adapts one of his more undistinguished dwarven forms. Along with his physical features, he also changes his guard appearance to that of a rugged and somewhat dirty looking local. Just as he is about to disembark from the ship he looks at the Captain and says in a deep dwarven accent, “Wat’s ole Cronic’s orders Captain?” 

OOC: I am guessing to pawn the Mage’s and Warforges’ loot, finding a resurrection for our down member, anything else? 
If you want something just say so and Cole/Cronic will run off and attempt to find it.
Bluff: +13 
Diplomacy: +13 
Gather Information: +13 
Intimidate: +12 
Disguise: +35
Sense Motive: +7
Social Intuition
   Gather Infomation: 1d4+1x10 Min
   Gut Sense Motive: Full Round
   Take 10 On: Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, Sense Motive


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 15, 2007)

Gipp kicks the mage to the side. "You have been found guilty for crimes against the not-so-lawfull owners of this wessel and for murdering a loyal crewmember. These action are considered mutiny and are therefore subject to the penalty of death. However it is not my place to decide and we need money to bring our friend back. So either we get a ransom from releasing you, or I take revenge. Pray that the Karn are feeling generous"He then turns to the rest of crew."I can take the first couple of hours watching our prisoner. But don't let me wait too long. Try to find a cell we could throw him into. Preferably with smarter guards than those Karns"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2007)

Vasintze blast a piece of wooden floor next to the mage, in an irascible quick move of his hands.
"We... could take out his intestines throw his mouth, and hang him with them, or take out his eyes, and make him swallow them. Oh I know, we could tide him from one leg and let him hanging from the ship, he will slowly die without food or water."  the warlock comments sadistically


----------



## Drerek (Sep 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Thirian then sets out, towards any dealers in illicit goods where they could identify and cash in their loot.



Tenentet has Identify in his spellbook.  We just need pearls and he can do all the ID work.


----------



## Gyojin (Sep 15, 2007)

Marius, breathing easier, but still hurt, decided to remain on the ship. He walked onto the deck and saw Gipp and Vasintze deciding how to best deal with the mage, still alive. Gipp's idea was to imprison him and Vasintze's was to make him suffer. "Well, if you decide to pull his eyes out or his intestines out, please make sure I am not in the vicinity,"  the Orc said to Vasintze. "Or at least notify Captain Thrian before you decide. We still need to pay for Galathon's resurrection! I say way knock him out, bind him, and when he wakes up _again_, we question him for anything we wish to know,"  Marius stated.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Thirian*

Before the mob grabs Thirian, Cronic speaks to Thirian.  Aftter hearing the disguised changlings request he nods.  "Find some pearls for Tenentet, enough to identify any items the warforged and the wizard had.  See if you can find somebody to sell them off on once we figure out what they are.  Finally, find out where the damn Lyrandar ship is headed.  Oh," the handsome half-elf adds, "find one of Flanagan's ships, I want some revenge."  Thirian gives a devilish grin before getting swept up my the mob of admirers.

[sblock=ooc]How recognizable are we?  We are the "bad guys" so, if we went to Sharn, would we need disguises to avoid capture?  Would your average person recognize our faces?  Or just know of us?  This crowd that I was swept up in, I take it was inscrupulous admirers(from the pirate town), not your normal law abiding citizens, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Remember, there aren't exactly photos of you or anything, so you wouldn't be recognized  .  While you wouldn't be recognized on sight, there are some photos of you.

My original concept of the party was as a bunch of CG rebels, Robin-Hood style, not the evil guys you are now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cole]
Your gut tells you all is fine.
[/sblock]
The crowd does not question Cole's Cronic character.

The mage, bearing the brunt of the abuse, makes a rude gesture.  "Oh, no, do not hang me by my intestines! Wow, so fricken' uncreative! My grandmother could be more intimidating! That was one sad, pathetic little threat 'I could hang him by his intestines?'.  HA!  Kill me if you want.  I don't care at the moment.  Go on, kill me.  Do it." he remarks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

Vasintze limits to kick him in the face. Two times.

OOC: I said my character was evil =P


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 16, 2007)

Caden sighs, and says to Vasintze.  Perhaps we should wait until _after_ we know how much he's worth till you do that.   Turning to Gipp, I can take up watch of the prisoner as soon as I get my spells back

[sblock=OOC]
So, have we been able to rest on the ship or did we not have enough time;  Also, you never said if anything was removed from the ship[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*May, elan psion; HP 24/24, AC 12; PP 30 of 39*

May had little interest in wandering about Billingsgate, so she was content to stay aboard the ship, lounging on a crude soft chair of sacks and baggage up near the bow.  For the most part she simply reclined lazily, watching the clouds go by- but the commotion around the mage drew her attention, for the moment at least.  She rolled over on her perch, keeping an eye on  the situation, but as long as there seemed to be no imminent danger she saw no need to intervene.

OOC: Being evil is just too much work...  May will lay about and watch, unless the mage seems about to escape- in which case she will pop him in the head with a nonlethal dose of Concussion Blast.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thirian*

Now after the mob had taken Thirian to the bar, he sat next to a rather unsavory figure that had been kind enough to previously get rid of some merchandise they had acquired.  Thirian, not as drunk as one would expect said, "We have several items of note, once we get them identified, we will find you once more."  With that said, Thirian walks from the bar and returns to the ship, ready to interrogate the mage.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 18, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> For those people on or near the ship
> 
> The mage wakes up.  "Where am I? Who are you? And why does my head feel like a thousand pounding sledgehammers?"




"You are in the company of those you recently tried to kill.  Please tell us why we shouldn't return the favor?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 19, 2007)

"Maybe you should.  Maybe you shouldn't. replies the mage.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 20, 2007)

I apologize in advance for this.

Due to circumstances, I have to drop this game.  Real life is rearing its ugly head, and I don't have the time or the energy to dedicate to DMing a 10-player PbP D&D game.  There are no hard feelings involved.  I am sorry.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, it was fun while it lasted, but I can see how riding herd on a game of this scope could fall prey to the perils of RL.  Thanks for the try.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2007)

Same here. Good luck!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 20, 2007)

Ditto. Thanks.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 20, 2007)

No biggie.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

It happens


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, it was a lot of fun, and if life calms down after a while, you've got an eager player here.  Good luck.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 20, 2007)

Fun while it lasted; see you next time.


----------



## Roland Bradford (Sep 21, 2018)

see you) p.s. aquamarine revenge the best)


----------

